# female Hypogonadism, small uterus (4cm), going for IVF



## SarahAK

Hi everyone, so I have hypogonadotropic hypopituitarism, which means my uterus and ovaries have not been getting the natural stimulation they require to work normally, because of that they have reduced considerably in size.

We have been trying to conceive for several years now. Nothing seems to be working. Only recently was the problem about my uterus being too small diagnosed (!!), after two failed IUIs and several medications that stimulated my ovaries to produce eggs (now there are even doubts about my ovarian reserve, but this uterus issue is like another blow to my confidence and faith).

Now I'm going for IVF, I have a consultation on the 3rd, I don't know what's going to happen, they might start with the medication/injections for ovarian stimulation or they might give me some other suggestion, I have no idea what will happen.

I consulted two other gynaecologists (consultants) both did my ultrasound and told me that my uterus is too small to hold a pregnancy, and hence they do not suggest IVF, they told me to go for adoption or surrogacy.

This current consultant is the only one who is somewhat hopeful, so I'm wondering if it's just for the money (I'm paying out of pocket here) or if there actually is a chance (even if a small one, but a real chance - not merely a hope for a miracle) that IVF might work for me.

I just wanted to ask, if there's anyone here who got IVF done with a small uterus, and if it worked, or if anyone knows some such stories. If there's absolutely no chance of it actually working, I'd rather not spend the money, nor go on the emotional roller coaster ride....

...........


----------



## _Nell

Hi Sarah,

I just wondered if the IVF meds had affected your uterus size at all? have you had it measured more than once? do you know it's dimensions, 4cm x ?

I've never been told i have an issue, but a recent scan measured mine at 6cm x 3.8cm a touch smaller than normal and smaller than my previous assessments.....I have thin lining problems and i'm wondering if it's all connected.


----------



## SarahAK

_Nell said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> I just wondered if the IVF meds had affected your uterus size at all? have you had it measured more than once? do you know it's dimensions, 4cm x ?
> 
> I've never been told i have an issue, but a recent scan measured mine at 6cm x 3.8cm a touch smaller than normal and smaller than my previous assessments.....I have thin lining problems and i'm wondering if it's all connected.

Hi Nell,

My uterus dimensions according to the most recent ultrasound were 4.5cm x 2.1cm. The size has not increased with medications I'm afraid, and I don't think it will. 

6 by 3.8 doesn't sound that small! I think 7cm is the average length so according to that you're not that far off.

Are you on clomid? I've heard that it affects the uterus lining, or you might need to up the estrogen dose that you're getting, what does your RE say?

With proper estrogen, my uterus lining goes up to a good 7mm, which is not amazingly good but it's not bad either. I think my RE might be increasing my estrogen dose as well to get the lining to become thicker for the next IVF round.

I think my low ovarian reserve and the egg quality was to blame for my IVF failure, hopefully not my uterus.


----------



## _Nell

Thanks, I think average is about 8x 5, so it's a touch small and seems to be smaller with each scan?!
I just wondered if maybe small uterus = thin lining really, there are some studies that show endometrial thickness is relative to uterus size, so was curious what yours hit for IVF.

I have low amh too (but lots of eggs - possibly crappy?!). My lining has maxed at 7mm for my first IVF and since then just gets thinner and thinner despire estrogen.

Good Luck with your next cycle - I'll be interested to hear what protocol your Dr suggests for trying to thicken your lining beyond 7 (mainly so i can copy it and tell my Dr!!)


----------



## SarahAK

_Nell said:


> Thanks, I think average is about 8x 5, so it's a touch small and seems to be smaller with each scan?!
> I just wondered if maybe small uterus = thin lining really, there are some studies that show endometrial thickness is relative to uterus size, so was curious what yours hit for IVF.
> 
> I have low amh too (but lots of eggs - possibly crappy?!). My lining has maxed at 7mm for my first IVF and since then just gets thinner and thinner despire estrogen.
> 
> Good Luck with your next cycle - I'll be interested to hear what protocol your Dr suggests for trying to thicken your lining beyond 7 (mainly so i can copy it and tell my Dr!!)

Hmmm.. my lining thickness also goes up to 7mm but it doesn't decrease. I don't think there's a significant correlation between uterus size and endometrial thickness! Or at least nothing that my RE has told me about :shrug:

I'll definitely let you know about the protocol for my next cycle :) Thank you for the wishes and I hope for the best for you as well!! :thumbup::flower:


----------



## _Nell

Sorry I didn't mean my lining decreases on the same cycle, I meant I got 7mm for my first IVF and since then less, so 6mm for IVF 3 and 5mm for my FET.

I looked back and my uterus measurement was 6 x 3.1 (not 3.8) I'm going to ask my Dr what is considered small I think.


----------

